# 2nd Utility leg!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

WHOO HOO!! Third time in the Utility A ring we earned our second leg with a score of 191.5 and a second place. It was a big class too...I think there were 17 people entered and 4 people Q'ed. First place was a 195...so we were pretty close. Third and fourth places were a 189 and a 184. 

I was so thrilled with our performance...I can honestly say, Lars knows his job in Utility now. I just trusted him with that job...and he nailed it with a solid performance. No weird hesitations, no bobbles, no nothing like that. He is such a great, great dog!! 

We were supposed to show on Sunday...and I really felt like we were going to get our title that day. But, Lars had hyperextended his wrist the weekend before playing ball in the yard. I had left to go to the grocery store Saturday night...and at some point while I was gone, he was out in the backyard with my husband. The limp was back when I came back. So, I scratched us from the show Sunday morning because the limp was still here. Oh well...he's resting for the next couple of weeks and I'll start looking for shows again. 

But, I'm itching to get back out there and wrap that UD up!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

congrats on the 2nd leg....how do the titles go for Utility?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations, Lars! Any more titles and MrsBoats will need two signatures to hold them all!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Three Q's in Utility A gets you your UD. 

10 Q's in both Utility B and Open B on the same day, gets you your UDX. Which you can just keep getting those 10 Q's and you can earn UDX2, or UDX 3, or UDX20 if you want. 

For your OTCH (Obedience Trial Champion) you need 

1. 100 points 
2. A first place in Utility B with at least three (3) dogs in competition
3. A first place in Open B with at least six (6) dogs in competition.
4. An additional first place under the conditions of 2 or 3 above
5. All three first places under three different judges

The points are based on placements versus how many dogs in your class in both Utility B and Open B. The bigger the class, the more points. For example, if you get 2nd place in UB and there are no more than 4 dogs entered, you get no points. If you get 1st place in UB and there are no more than 4 dogs entered, you get only 2 points. But if you get 2nd place in UB and there are 36 - 40 entered, you get 7 points. If you got first in that sized class, you would get 22 points. Personally, I've never seen a utility class that big around here at regular shows. It takes a lot of showing and a lot of training to get that OTCH.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

> 10 Q's in both Utility B and Open B on the same day, gets you your UDX. Which you can just keep getting those 10 Q's and you can earn UDX2, or UDX 3, or UDX20 if you want.


Does that mean you go in the ring 10 times on the same day to receive it?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

No...you enter Utility B and Open B on the same day. If you Q in both...you get a 1 UDX leg.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! I'm so excited for you guys (though sad about Limpy Lars).


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

He's doing much better today...still a hint of a gimp. But, I have a feeling by the weekend, he'll be back to himself (but still on the recovery list.)


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome "Congratulations" !!!!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of my handsome genius with his loot:


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Way to go! What sweet ribbons!!! Are they typical in your area? Ours just look like your qualifying ribbon.

You two ROCK!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats, and good luck getting that last leg!!!



trainingjunkie said:


> Congratulations!!! Way to go! What sweet ribbons!!! Are they typical in your area? Ours just look like your qualifying ribbon.
> 
> You two ROCK!!!!


Our kennel club gives out Rosettes for 1-4th in each class, new titles, and HIT, HC, also I think we have rosettes for new OTCHs (which we were able to give out one last year). The Q's of course just get a green ribbon.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I need to move then! Better STUFF!!!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

That's it....you need to move. LOL They usually do give out rosettes for placements around here in obedience. Placements usually get a cool prize with those ribbons too (dog toys, mugs, money.) Agility around here...they even give out Q and new title rosettes!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup! I totally need to move! To get a rosette around here, you need to earn a new title or go HC/HIT! And we all know that it's all about the ribbons! 

I hope Lars keeps mending FAST so he can get back out there and earn another rosette and a new title ribbon!!! You guys rock!

Where are you entered next? Might you slide into B so any possible OTCH points apply? It is my understanding that you can keep the points from your 3rd leg if you are entered in B... I need to recheck that though, because I learned it on a forum... 

Either way, can't wait for the next update! You are making such short work of this!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I have to figure out what to do with the bags of ribbons the boys have around here. I might donate them to one of those organizations that recycles them for other purposes or have someone make a quilt out of them. 

Lars is sound today, finally. But, I'm going to continue to rest him until the end of the month. I'm not entered in anything right now...but there are some indoor shows coming up in June. I don't do outdoor shows anymore because every time I've shown outside in rally or agility...it's poured. Screw that...I only do shows that have roofs now. LOL

There is truth to the Utility B and OTCH points because Lars' breeder suggested I enter B as well. I just might do that...I have a 6 weeks to hammer out some of the little bugs that got us this time around...he's moving forward a hair or two on his signals. That and a left turn bump cost us 4.5 points on signal exercise. Barking on landing his directed jumping cost us 2 points...but I doubt I'll squash that without some decent corrections. That's a battle I'm willing to lose to keep him happy in the ring. The rest of the points were 1 point and a couple of .5's and he lost nothing on directed retrieve. So, maybe I can start messing around with grabbing a couple of OTCH points at the last Q.  What the hell...I might as well go for it, right??


----------

